# Do I see a new "Redcoat"?



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Cellus*:4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Well done Alex. When did that happen? You changed colour in the middle of our conversation. :laugh:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Congratulations !!! :grin::grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats!!

I must agree with John - when I looked at the 'Who's Online' you were blue and when I refreshed you were red. Fast workers these networking guys. :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations. Keep up the good work


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats Cellus! Well deserved!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

congratulation's Cellus. Well done on the promotion. Keep up the great work.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congrats*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you all. It takes time to circulate bribes sometimes. :grin:

I know this has been coming for a while, however for the past few months I have been on TSF a lot less than I have wanted due to illness. It didn't seem right at the time if I was only here sparcely. However now that my tax dollars to the Canadian Health Care system are starting to actually be spent towards something productive for me, I've been able to get back into the fold and legitimately warrant the move up.

I doubt I'll ever have the energy again to be close to a working machine like Johnwill, but you should be finding me abusing our visitors with enough frequency so as to make you think I'm actually working. Which is good, because deception is important.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Under the adagio "Better late than never!" from me too:








Now... if I only knew what a "red coat" is... :redface:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Congratulations Alex!!* :4-clap:

Sorry for the lateness. 

The bill for your executive carpark fees is in the mail. :grin:

Kind Regards,


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

RichardIII said:


> Now... if I only knew what a "red coat" is... :redface:


It is a Moderator. :grin:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Cellus :smile:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

:4-clap:Congrats:4-clap:


----------

